# Delawaregirls' Babies...WARNING - PIC Heavy!



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all. I hope she doesn't mind but I thought she would appreciate being able to share baby photos with everyone. Shirl has been waiting for her little WF cinnamon baby from me for several months and after the accident with Tweety I knew that I had to ask. Bitsy was a singleton baby and was not supposed to happen. My WF SFDS Pied hen bred with my Cinnamon pied show male. They had a single egg. Bitsy was very tiny and has never grown much. A family contacted me to buy her and when they came to pick her up, they had two very young children. I kind of freaked out thinking about such a tiny cockatiel at the mercy of these kids. They were well behaved but I just got a feeling that Bitsy would not be the right bird. I was lucky, they fell in love with a much larger and older grey and took him home instead. But, what to do with Bitsy. She is only 85 grams. Easily the smallest bird in my aviary. She's tough and manages but I wanted her to have a good home. So I asked Shirly to take her along with her boy. She and her husband have agreed. So - without further adieu - here are today's harness training photos.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Both babies will be introduced to the Aviator Harness for Shirly and her husband so that they CAN go outside and have much less worry about the possible hazard of escape. The last couple of photos are of Bitsy learning recall. She's no where near good at it yet but I am laying the groundwork for Shirly to finish.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

And today's photos of her WF Cinnamon split pied and pearl boy whom she has yet to name. LOL.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. She's going to be one happy mommy.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Awww, what sweet faces they have 
And lovely colours...and everything!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Check out those colours! GORGEOUS birds! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so adorable


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are both absolutely gorgeous


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What beautiful babies! And I wouldn't worry about size much, Quinn only weights 75 grams but he has HUGE personality


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! I am so happy she has finally found her birds!


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Michelle--THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICTURES and sharing with everyone. It was the highlight of my day. The only smile I have had in a couple of days. I tried to post the previous pictures you had sent me on TC the other night but was having trouble and didn't have but a couple of mins to spend. 

They are beauties. Bitsy will remain named Bitsy. Our little boy will be either Twitter (name our granddaughter has picked) or Mr Snuggles based on your comment about how he cuddles.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

her wings are absolutely stunning!!

delaware girl is lucky to get two very sweet and adorable babies!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Such pretty tiels!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I will be updating new photos on this thread from time to time. Please feel free to come take a look while Shirl waits patiently for her babies to grow up enough to come home.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Michelle--your pictues have brought smiles when there have been very few smiles. I looked at them when I came home last night and again this morning.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning - new photos will be up tonight.  Shirly, I am glad you have some smiles. Keep them there. Your boy is apparently in a hurry to get to you too. He stopped taking formula and is weaning himself. He now just comes to the door in the evening to get a bite or two then goes back to being busy doing his own thing. He and Bitsy LOVE chard and kale by the way.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, photos will be slightly delayed. Camera is misbehaving. Will try again tomorrow morning. Sorry Shirly.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

No problem about new pics. We keep enjoying what is already posted.


----------

